# How can I remove my fixie sprocket?



## swee'pea99 (25 Apr 2010)

So much for 'suicide sprockets'...no lockring nor nothin' & it's been on there barely 9 months, but can I shift it? Can I %$%^*^&^! If I can't get it to unscrew even by backpedlalling as hard as I can, it's really unshiftable isn't it? Unless you have any good ideas?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (25 Apr 2010)

are you using a chain whip made for cassettes? if so forget it; you need a real brute of a chain whip with 1/8" chain and a long tough handle. 

my old fixie came with a hand made one from the 50s; it's a brute but boy it does the job…


----------



## John Ponting (25 Apr 2010)

do you wanr to keep the sprocket? If not, grip it in a vice and turn the wheel.


----------



## PpPete (25 Apr 2010)

1) Penetrating fluid, lay it flat, and let it soak in. Then leg braking on as much of hill as you can. Don't push it on the way home or you'll tighten it up again. Worked for me. Make sure you have another brake though....

2) Google Rotafix. IIRC there is a "wrap" that will undo a stuck sprocket as well as wind one on.

3) Monster extension bar on your chain whip?


----------



## dave r (25 Apr 2010)

I use something like the Ice Toolz 1/8" chainwhip from these people here
http://www.charliethebikemonger.com/userimages/procart16.htm


----------



## rogerzilla (25 Apr 2010)

Make your own chainwhip, slightly longer than the radius of the wheel.


----------



## Theseus (25 Apr 2010)

Run some old 1/8" chain through a vice secured to something solid. The chain should be attached to something at one end to stop it sliding through the vice. It needs to be laid so it flexes in the horizontal. Have enough chain coming out to go round your sprocket. Wrap the end round your sprocket and use the rim to turn the wheel.


----------



## swee'pea99 (25 Apr 2010)

Thanks guys - some excellent suggestions! I do want to save the sprocket, but I think I still might try the vice first - just with some wooden inserts to prevent damage. Sounds the easiest soltuion. Ansd I have a vice! (Or a workmate anyway, which amounts to the same thing.) If that doesn't work I have some good plan Bs hereabouts. Thanks again.


----------



## longers (25 Apr 2010)

I tried wooden jaws in a vice but ended up taking them out and using it naked. 
Managed to save the sprocket though. Used the holes for the mounting bolts to avoid having to squeeze too much.
I'm pessimistic about a work mate being up to it but hope you prove me wrong.


----------



## e-rider (26 Apr 2010)

I thought he was saying that his mate at work has a vice that he could use.


----------



## rustychisel (27 Apr 2010)

use the 'bus driver', forget chainwhips or anything else. Rotafixing has a great chance of scratching your frame - or worse.

Wood blocks in a vise will usually allow the teeth of the cog to chew into the wood and split them most effectively.

Method - remove wheel, wrap cog in about 3 layers of old cloth to protect the sprocket (an old T-shirt is good). Lay wheel face down in vise, clamp cloth and sprocket tightly. Then tighten it again.
Clasp wheel (tyre, actually) firmly with both hands, on either side of the wheel to give maximum leverage, then turn the wheel anti clockwise (think bus driver) until you feel the threads 'give'. Voila. Unwrap cloth.

Always grease the threads of your hub/sprocket


----------



## swee'pea99 (27 Apr 2010)

cheers rusty, I'll try that.


----------



## RedBike (27 Apr 2010)

I just spray the sprocket with GT85 then tap it LIGHTLY all round with a hammer or the handle from the chain whip. 

I haven't got a clue why tapping the spocket loosens it but it really does seem to work. (The tapping technique also works a treat with stuck jam jar lids, although thankfully you don't need to use GT85 on them.)


----------



## swee'pea99 (3 May 2010)

Tried the vice - no dice. Just kept slipping, and I was too chickenshit to tighten it any further. Tried 3-in-1 + 1 hour + the tap tap tap + chain whip and.....ta-da! Thanks all.


----------



## mattsccm (22 May 2010)

Firstly I may have forgotten something here. 
Have you taken the lock ring off? It won't mover if its still there. 
Anyway
If you get desperate pull the chain set off. re install it on the opposite sides. Put your wheels in to match. You are now pulling to undo not tighten. With some WED40 etc it will shift after a bit of riding. It works.


----------



## bobg (24 May 2010)

It's rotafixing for me. It works where all else fails. Just wrap a bit of cloth round the BB shell first to avoid scratching. IMHO it provides more leverage than any other method


----------

